
Facebook’s Creepy Data Sharing with Phone Carriers - Ibethewalrus
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/05/20/facebook-carriers
======
Zhenya
Original source:

[https://theintercept.com/2019/05/20/facebook-data-phone-
carr...](https://theintercept.com/2019/05/20/facebook-data-phone-carriers-ads-
credit-score/)

~~~
sarcasmatwork
> the Facebook mobile app harvests and packages eight different categories of
> information for use by over 100 different telecom companies in over 50
> different countries around the world, including usage data from the phones
> of children as young as 13.

This is not only creepy, but appears to be highly illegal. A clear violation
of the 4th Amendment.

~~~
vvG94KbDUtRa
Only the government can violate the 4th amendment

